# 1991 maxima power steering



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

Original owner. Love this auto. Plenty of fluid. When going slow(pulling out of garage, crawling into a parking space) 1-2 mp---very hard to turn. Hit accelerator and increase speed and it steers fine just like normal. Help guys. Thank You Jim Lenfert


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like the pump just can't keep up any more.. is it making any whining noises?
leaks? dummy lights on the dash?


is the steering easier because the car is moving faster (and the tires are easier to turn against the concrete), or is it engine RPM based??


try going the same 1-2 mph, then dropping the car into neutral and revving the engine.. does the steering get easier then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> sounds like the pump just can't keep up any more.. is it making any whining noises?
> leaks? dummy lights on the dash?
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks Matt Let me try it and I will let you know Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> thanks Matt Let me try it and I will let you know Jim


  no dummy lights no leaks reving does not seem to help What about replacing the pressure relief valve? Jim


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

pressure relief valve may help, but I've never done it myself... your best bet is to call Kaleb at courtesy nissan and speak with him.
800-527-1909 he should be able to give you a bit of guidance on it. he's more knowledgable than me about the oddball maintenance stuff like this.

I'm better more with custom mods and regular maintenance issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> pressure relief valve may help, but I've never done it myself... your best bet is to call Kaleb at courtesy nissan and speak with him.
> 800-527-1909 he should be able to give you a bit of guidance on it. he's more knowledgable than me about the oddball maintenance stuff like this.
> 
> I'm better more with custom mods and regular maintenance issues.


 Thanks Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Matt


Matt I hope you are still out there helping dummies like me. I posted a problem about a year ago. Still have the problem(did lose the auto for 8 months). I made a mistake with reply back then and I think you are on to something. When I do coast at 2mph and rev the motor the power steering is fine. What do you think? Thanks Jim


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, I'm still around.. the geeks in charge thought enough of me to make me the moderator for the maxima section. eek!

Sounds to me like the power steering pump is wearing out. not surprising on a 14 year old car. The extra revs on the engine make the pump turn faster, and thus produce a bit more pressure.

What type of fluid do you have in it right now?
Nissan uses ATF (auto tranny fluid) in their power steerign systems, and I've seen several people recently that put in regular power steering fluid.. this will cause the pump to die on short notice.

Is the pump making any noise? if/when the system gets air in it, the pump will whine..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, congratulations!!! I admit I am somewhat intimidated conversing with the Maxima moderator. I have yet to hear noise out of the power steering unit. I have not paid any attention to the type of power steering fluid I have been using. Will do so now. Though it may be a problem with the valve assembly. I bought a used power steering unit and the valve assembly from that was put in. No help. I then bought a new valve assembly and spring from Kaleb. So I assume I now have two options. 1. Replace complete unit. 2. Continue driving with this minor nuisance for me (major for my wife and other females) and replace the unit when it totally fails. Do you think that makes sense? Thanks Jim


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Since you already have the parts, it certainly can't hurt to put it in and see what happens. It just may fix the problem, but I'm betting it's the pump. (I have been wrong before though!)

and the only reason I'm the mod now is because the previous mod hasn't been around and I'm the one that posts the most now.. so I got it by default.


----------

